# Going fishing in pcola this wknd w/ no kids



## dblaughtbuck (Mar 5, 2012)

Anybody got any reports on the Way Side park fishing pier in pensacola whats biting and when -I live in birmingham but come to gulf quite often to fish and im coming this weekend so i guess i should be asking ; WHERES THE BEST PLACE TO FISH IN PENSACOLA RIGHT NOW ??!!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pensacola Beach Pier. 3 Mile bridge is horrible fishing


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

There are no fish in Pensacola.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

dblaughtbuck said:


> Anybody got any reports on the Way Side park fishing pier in pensacola whats biting and when -I live in birmingham but come to gulf quite often to fish and im coming this weekend so i guess i should be asking ; WHERES THE BEST PLACE TO FISH IN PENSACOLA RIGHT NOW ??!!


Wow, they weren't very helpful were they :no:
If you plan on inshore fishing from a bank, bridge, or pier you can go to Bob Sikes Bridge which is at the Toll bridge before you get to Pensacola beach. After that there's Pensacola Beach fishing pier or Fort Pickens. All good spots. I'll be at Bob Sikes Bridge late Sunday night until early Monday morning trying my luck. Good luck to you and have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Head over Fort Pickens. Free entrance this weekend.

http://www.nps.gov/findapark/feefreeparks.htm


----------

